# New max rating for riders.



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip. 

This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip. 

For those that tip and by default got a low rating, sorry for your luck. You are being punished for other entitled riders.

This of course should never be discussed with your riders. lol. Just give the 3 and move on.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Another one...
1* for four riders? Isn’t that allowed? Why would you downrate for that?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Khosrowshahi and the entire Uber Behavioral Science Dept love ❤
that fact that U actually think they care
How a disposable nonemployee
Rates Uber’s paying customers.

?vast vast majority of third party independent transportation providers
Don’t even glance at the pax rating be4 accepting request✔


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Another one...
> 1* for four riders? Isn't that allowed? Why would you downrate for that?


Just because 4 riders in an X is pretty ridiculous and the riders are almost always very annoying. I kinda start at a 2 rating and work up to a 3. No one gets a 4. Usually the only ones getting 5s are business people.

Lyft makes this a little easier since I can rate later. I usually give 30min to an hour for a lyft rider to tip, then rate accordingly. Uber riders just get an instant rating.



Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi and the entire Uber Behavioral Science Dept love ❤
> that fact that U actually think they care
> How a disposable nonemployee
> Rates Uber's paying customers.
> ...


Just doing what I can for the driver community. All should do the same. Maybe I will change if the amount of riders tipping gets over 50% or so. 10%-20% is just riders not giving a ****....

Of course if I hear, I'll tip you in app, generally 2-3 rating, but I have a sixth sense about this and sometimes give a 5 based on the ride.

If the rider got hit by a massive surge, I will tend to 5 star if they weren't annoying.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Just because 4 riders in an X is pretty ridiculous and the riders are almost always very annoying. I kinda start at a 2 rating and work up to a 3. No one gets a 4. Usually the only ones getting 5s are business people.
> 
> Lyft makes this a little easier since I can rate later. I usually give 30min to an hour for a lyft rider to tip, then rate accordingly. Uber riders just get an instant rating.


Why is it ridiculous? The company that built your car put 5 seat belts in your car. The vehicle is supposed to fir 5 people.

I know there are entitled riders... but there are also really annoying entitled drivers ??


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

And to the guy that I drove 15min the other night to pickup and he went a mile on Lyft. I 1 starred just so I wouldn't be paired with him again. Kind of filtering out riders that I might get requests for in the future.



Chorch said:


> Why is it ridiculous? The company that built your car put 5 seat belts in your car. The vehicle is supposed to fir 5 people.
> 
> I know there are entitled riders... but there are also really annoying entitled drivers ??


Because an XL split 4 ways is like 50c to a 1.00 more for each (depending on distance of course) and it is more comfortable for everyone. The only thing that I can side with for 4 riders is an X might be faster to get than an XL. On a long ride an XL would be much more comfortable for all.

There are some X's out there that outright shouldn't have 5 full grown adults. My X is fine as it is mid sized and has lots of head room, but some X's I see the riders practically hanging out the windows.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> The vehicle is supposed to fir 5 people.


only if one pax is very very tiny.......


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

jfinks said:


> I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip
> 
> Usually the only ones getting 5s are business people.


There's no way to tell who will tip or not tip, business people or otherwise. Sometimes regular folks in certain neighborhoods tip more than business people. Sometimes 20 somethings tip. Sometimes seniors tip. Sometimes no one tips. Tips are mystery.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Tips are mystery.


amen


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Seems I'm 95% 4* on uber cause I just know no tip is coming. Haven't had one in three weeks now. And yet I'm at 187.00 on Lyft same period.
If I do uber from JWA I will most likely 5* them since your most likely to get one from the AP.
Most short Lyfts get 3*. 4* no tip.

I would suggest not 1* ing someone unless something really bad happen. As you may get a call or a survey asking how do you like driving with uber. Is bait for you to vent.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SuperBot said:


> There's no way to tell who will tip or not tip, business people or otherwise. Sometimes regular folks in certain neighborhoods tip more than business people. Sometimes 20 somethings tip. Sometimes seniors tip. Sometimes no one tips. Tips are mystery.


That might be true, but my math says that only 10-20% tip at all, that means I have 80-90% chance of always being right.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, this is why I ignore pax ratings from 'other' drivers. sheesh.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> only if one pax is very very tiny.......


Exactly, and at night on the town how many midgets are out there? and likely no younger kids at the bars....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Another one...
> 1* for four riders? Isn't that allowed? Why would you downrate for that?


I'm considering starting to down rate for four riders. I drive an Elantra and it sure isn't comfortable. someone always has to slide over and kick my rear center console.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wow, this is why I ignore pax ratings from 'other' drivers. sheesh.


Not me, if I see a 4.8 or 4.7 rider, I'm like nope..... especially if I have to drive quite a ways to pick up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

jfinks said:


> And to the guy that I drove 15min the other night to pickup and he went a mile on Lyft. I 1 starred just so I wouldn't be paired with him again. Kind of filtering out riders that I might get requests for in the future.


You do know 1*'s on uber and you still get them again right ?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm considering starting to down rate for four riders. I drive an Elantra and it sure isn't comfortable. someone always has to slide over and kick my rear center console.


What I would like to see is a "recommended" 3 riders for X, then a slight up charge the driver would get for 4. The driver would have a place in app for to report 4 riders in app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jfinks said:


> What I would like to see is a "recommended" 3 riders for X, then a slight up charge the driver would get for 4. The driver would have a place in app for to report 4 riders in app.


Yeah like even if it's 20% upcharge.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You do know 1*'s on uber and you still get them again right ?


Wasn't sure on Uber, but I said it was for lyft and anyone rated 3 or less you won't get paired with again.



MadTownUberD said:


> Yeah like even if it's 20% upcharge.


A percentage of the ride would be best with maybe a minimum $2 extra. A percentage on a short trip at 20% might only be 50c or so.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Not me, if I see a 4.8 or 4.7 rider, I'm like nope.....


ok if I state I don't get it? 4.8, really? The font is so tiny one really needs to focus to even see it. I don't give a hoot what other drivers rate; especially after being in this forum and seeing all the odd/silly/childish reasons for down grades. 
Guess I'm just happy to have a 5.0 as a pax.....4.98 as driver. And my 5.0 is really rocking it since I have my family with me and we all need to behave on a ride........guess none of the drivers I've had populate this forum...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just checking. Cause I have had someone I 1*'ed on uber and got them again.
It's not until something gets reported and they say back they won't match you again.

To add, yes with 4 people and no tip. Um ya your rating just took a hit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just checking. Cause I have had someone I 1*'ed on uber and got them again.
> 
> To add, yes with 4 people and no tip. Um ya your rating just took a hit.


Especially when you consider how cheap it is, on a per Rider basis, split four ways.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ok if I state I don't get it? 4.8, really? The font is so tiny one really needs to focus to even see it. I don't give a hoot what other drivers rate; especially after being in this forum and seeing all the odd/silly/childish reasons for down grades.
> Guess I'm just happy to have a 5.0 as a pax.....4.98 as driver. And my 5.0 is really rocking it since I have my family with me and we all need to behave on a ride........guess none of the drivers I've had populate this forum...


What if a 4.4 popped up on screen? What is your minimum?



MadTownUberD said:


> Especially when you consider how cheap it is, on a per Rider basis, split four ways.


Exactly and it is only the marginal amount between the cost of an X or XL split 4 ways.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ok if I state I don't get it? 4.8, really? The font is so tiny one really needs to focus to even see it. I don't give a hoot what other drivers rate; especially after being in this forum and seeing all the odd/silly/childish reasons for down grades.


How many riders have you had that are below 4.9 and will tip you ?

Personally mine is 4.6 no ride, but I have had a few below that , that were fine. But don't expect a tip.

Remember Uber started this $h!t long ago by lying saying "The tip is included" now look at them.

To add, here in the IE, we get a lot of medical trip from IEHP. You will never get a tip from them. However you are most llikely to get a 5* every time. So there is that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jfinks said:


> What if a 4.4 popped up on screen? What is your minimum?
> 
> 
> Exactly and it is only the marginal amount between the cost of an X or XL split 4 ways.


Even three people is kind of a lot because, unless it's three skinny college females sitting all in the back, someone will have to move the seat forwards or backwards.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

SuperBot said:


> There's no way to tell who will tip or not tip, business people or otherwise. Sometimes regular folks in certain neighborhoods tip more than business people. Sometimes 20 somethings tip. Sometimes seniors tip. Sometimes no one tips. Tips are mystery.


And most importantly, sometimes Uber/Lyft steals the tip lol ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jfinks said:


> What if a 4.4 popped up on screen? What is your minimum?


I don't look, well accept first ping of day when I'm sitting in my garage waiting......once moving barely see the puppy when I'm driving. 
I'm not sure how much stock I can put into what other drivers rated a pax. I judge people, pax, warm bodies on what they do to ME, not others. 
This will get me into trouble, but I haven't seen a need to anything but 5's. Came close with smoker breath; I viewed the ETA and knew it would be over. Pax was a chatter which was good AND bad. Still 5.
I will need to be really motivated to down grade. Heck, haven't even had a door slammer yet. I'm on an island by myself with this opinion; I'm ok with that.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yeah like even if it's 20% upcharge.


If they do that, Uber will f us. They will lower the milage pay, and for 4, it will be the same.
Instead of making .50 a mile, it will be .45, and for 4 riders it will be .50, you know what I mean? If anything, it will lower our pay...
That's how Uber works.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Holy cow! Talk about beating a dead horse!

Unless you're in a tiny Market, youre rating passengers for your competition... which is the other drivers!

You feel that it's so important that you need to tell your competition how good his next customer is going to be?!??

I mean, break it down to some scientific formula! it doesn't do you as a driver any good to help out. Revenge by star ratings, really diverts your mental energy from what matters most.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> How many riders have you had that are below 4.9 and will tip you ?


not even sure how I'd track that? But, anyway, my opinion on tipping gets 'likes' here, but much noise in replies. -o: 
I take mostly was it sent. Exceptions not thrilled of pings when I already have a pax. That wrecked the AR rate, so trying to fix that, even tho it doesn't matter.....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I don't look, well accept first ping of day when I'm sitting in my garage waiting......once moving barely see the puppy when I'm driving.
> I'm not sure how much stock I can put into what other drivers rated a pax. I judge people, pax, warm bodies on what they do to ME, not others.
> This will get me into trouble, but I haven't seen a need to anything but 5's. Came close with smoker breath; I viewed the ETA and knew it would be over. Pax was a chatter which was good AND bad. Still 5.
> I will need to be really motivated to down grade. Heck, haven't even had a door slammer yet. I'm on an island by myself with this opinion; I'm ok with that.


Haha, your forgiven. I've never been a smoker, and never down rated someone because of that. Just crack the window an inch and its gone in 5 or less.

I don't drive the night shift so a lot less riff raff to deal with .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Holy cow! Talk about beating a dead horse!
> 
> Unless you're in a tiny Market, youre rating passengers for your competition... which is the other drivers!
> 
> ...


Yeah but if we all do it then we're helping each other out. Also my market is so small that I get repeat riders all the time. So I'm helping myself out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I don't drive the night shift so a lot less riff raff to deal with


I only do day light and avoid weekends. and still to my community .No riff raff, no issues, no nothing really. Not even any other drivers but me. Enough to keep me busy for the few hours a day I do it. Just exactly what I want. No drama, no stress and occasionally a nice feeling when a tip rolls in. Specially those from a few days ago, those always fun to get.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi and the entire Uber Behavioral Science Dept love ❤
> that fact that U actually think they care
> How a disposable nonemployee
> Rates Uber's paying customers.
> ...


Now if could just rate UP members ....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Unless you're in a tiny Market, youre rating passengers for your competition.


Trying to reach I level I care about 'competition'? I'm a burbs driver; not many (or any) drivers during my schedule. Don't know them and no way to judge their ability to rate a pax. I suspect they do what I do. NO deduction a pax is a 5; it really is that simple.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

pax should have to input # of riders before requesting trip & driver should know how many pax theyll be transporting, full transpacerency since uber lyft doesnt charge an extra .10 per mile per max till xl threshold is met, I havent did x in years but im not compensated for the weight of additional pax, as an independent contractor running my own business, i have the right to such due dilligence & details of my contract to make a decision on whether the trip will cover my costs + a legal wage.

But when I did more than 1 pax wasnt a cancel but either way if not going 10+ miles with no cash tip auto 1 star for 4+ years

no need to play games im nobodies loss leader & the next driver now knows if he accepts the ride its a great chance hes transporting human trash

funny thing most xl requests are less than 3 people and they tip generously go figure.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok if I state I don't get it? 4.8, really? The font is so tiny one really needs to focus to even see it. I don't give a hoot what other drivers rate; especially after being in this forum and seeing all the odd/silly/childish reasons for down grades.
> Guess I'm just happy to have a 5.0 as a pax.....4.98 as driver. And my 5.0 is really rocking it since I have my family with me and we all need to behave on a ride........guess none of the drivers I've had populate this forum...


@jfinks 
This site has a tiny nano percent of total drivers.
If every member here stopped driving for a day, no one would notice
Except maybe your landlords and bartenders.

Majority of drivers don't care nor look at pax rating
They're after the money ?, honey ?!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> pax should have to input # of riders before requesting trip & driver should know how many pax theyll be transporting, full transpacerency since uber lyft doesnt charge an extra .10 per mile per max till xl threshold is met, I havent did x in years but im not compensated for the weight of additional pax, as an independent contractor running my own business, i have the right to such due dilligence & details of my contract to make a decision on whether the trip will cover my costs + a legal wage.
> 
> But when I did more than 1 pax wasnt a cancel but either way if not going 10+ miles with no cash tip auto 1 star for 4+ years
> 
> ...


I think a lot do XL because in general the cars are going to be newer/nicer and definitely bigger, and it doesn't cost that much more.

If they are going to the airport with 2 or three riders generally an XL is needed for the luggage space.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just checking. Cause I have had someone I 1*'ed on uber and got them again.
> It's not until something gets reported and they say back they won't match you again.
> 
> To add, yes with 4 people and no tip. Um ya your rating just took a hit.


on uber you have to 1 star & request support unmatch you, ive done it a couple hundred times out of 5000 EVERY non cash tipper not going 10+ miles

just choose rider was rude & please unmatch me

i dont drive the same person for free or illegal wages/blank contracts i wouldnt of accepted in 1985 if the details werent hidden to trick me twice


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> funny thing most xl requests are less than 3 people


but do they have luggage? I request XL when we have suitcases.......


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

jfinks said:


> I think a lot do XL because in general the cars are going to be newer/nicer and definitely bigger, and it doesn't cost that much more.
> 
> If they are going to the airport with 2 or three riders generally an XL is needed for the luggage space.


bigger but not nicer lol it ages out in a few years, 230,000+ miles, blue book prob less than lyfts deductible at this point

$20 a year on car washes & vacuums total $1 spray down every few weeks vacuum 4 times a year lol

but it does get monthly wallyworld oil changes & about $1000 in repairs once a year when it needs it

safe ride to airport only its usually dark out early am so that helps, i honestly think the clean car badges are pax trolling

insides nice though & i took a seat out so its like a limo back there, if its 6 pax its a cancel, not compensated for the weight or wear)tear plus 6 never go to airport they go to ecents & events downtown a place i havent been in almost 3 years not even worth the xl fare

its always more bags than people early, nights prob different, 1st day in 2015 stayed on till 7pm was first xl request 7 people all grabbed a water no tip 2 mile trip havent worked past 4pm since unless its a scheduled off app pick up



SHalester said:


> but do they have luggage? I request XL when we have suitcases.......


some do saturday morn its usually a family with a lot of luggage, the occasional golf bags, skis, but id say 80% could easily fit in an x mostly biz folks or people that figured out there less likely to get cancelled on or bad service, of course every now & then you get someone going over seas with lots of big luggage thats why the seats out it provides a lot of extra space for those

x pool riders after last cuts dont start swarming as early anymore so im usially only car within 10 minutes, on x a rematch is mandatory or they going to fail quick, i get 65$+ tips usually theyll get 35 no tip & be 40 miles away from home or have to wait hours to get a ride out,

to me its a $4 deadhead back to the bed which is my queue & i smart tint the toll i know they avoid that way so not only do i gain an extra $10 its an extra 5 miles with xl rates


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yeah like even if it's 20% upcharge.


For 20% extra charge there's Uber Comfort but pax don't care about comfort. They care about dollars.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


I disagree with your system....I rate poor riders highly and those that tip poorly....


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

def hate 4 pax...got 4 chicks from the airport recently with 4 suitcases. This should automatically be $5 extra. Fully loaded car = extra wear n tear and more headaches. luckily I have a big sedan but a prius or nissan versa wouldn't fit that many suitcases in their car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Not me, if I see a 4.8 or 4.7 rider, I'm like nope..... especially if I have to drive quite a ways to pick up.


I will gladly take the rides you decline. I wish there were more drivers like you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So much crazy talk here.

The ratings system is Goobers tool to control drivers. Rating passengers does noting but teach the algorithm how to best throttle ride requests. The more you rate the fewer rides you qualify for.

I only rate for dangerous or outright rude clients. People I never want to see again no matter what the fare is.

I do have a cut of limit of 4.5, but that's soft depending on the situation.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars.


Downgrade your pax based on their non tip is stupid. No difference when pax downgraded a driver because of no water & mint regardless of driver's clean car, friendly attitude and safe driving.



jfinks said:


> Not me, if I see a 4.8 or 4.7 rider


That's still consider good rating for pax. I wish 99.99% of drivers are like you, so I can pick them up.



Coachman said:


> I will gladly take the rides you decline. I wish there were more drivers like you.


I picked up a female pax last week, she's a 4.30. I didn't realize how bad was her rating until she told me, when the ping came I thought I saw a 4.60. End up having a great conversation and a laugh during the trip, gave her 5star.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


Thank you for eliminating any possible use of the pax rating.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> How many riders have you had that are below 4.9 and will tip you ?
> 
> Personally mine is 4.6 no ride, but I have had a few below that , that were fine. But don't expect a tip.
> 
> ...


If a driver is this good at predicting behavior, why not get a 6 figure consulting job. Predictive powers are greatly sought after.



doyousensehumor said:


> Holy cow! Talk about beating a dead horse!
> 
> Unless you're in a tiny Market, youre rating passengers for your competition... which is the other drivers!
> 
> ...


Have you heard of Yelp?

all ratings are for the benefit of the next person, no matter what the industry.

having trouble understanding the benefit to down rating because someone didn't meet your personalized standard.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


Absolutely horrible. But, can confirm, through my insider contacts, that Uber renders your ratings useless.

Drivers, like yourself, do not deserve tips. Tops are built into the system and purely optional. I explain this to all of my riders. They love the advice. I receive 60 - 80% tips on rides.

Also utilize Uber, as a rider, and write, and call, in complaints for undesirable drivers. Have deactivated many of them.



jfinks said:


> Just because 4 riders in an X is pretty ridiculous and the riders are almost always very annoying. I kinda start at a 2 rating and work up to a 3. No one gets a 4. Usually the only ones getting 5s are business people.
> 
> Lyft makes this a little easier since I can rate later. I usually give 30min to an hour for a lyft rider to tip, then rate accordingly. Uber riders just get an instant rating.
> 
> ...


Also use Uber as a rider, and have reduced my tips 90% because of attitudes like yours. Tips are built into the system. Drivers like yourself do NOT deserve tips.

I help deactivate drivers with your attitude.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Last night I had a 4.83 (the account holder) come out to my car after several minutes (right before cancel no show), while I was blocking a bike lane, which is a ticketable offense but the only option there due to the one skinny driving lane and occupied parking spots. He got in and was hammered, making crazy talk.  His lady tried to apologize for him. Minimum fare thru yucky downtown traffic lights and one way streets, no tip, and he slammed my door.

1* for him.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


Then when riders give you a poor rating don't complain, you sound like a millennial that thinks the world revolves around them.



MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely horrible. But, can confirm, through my insider contacts, that Uber renders your ratings useless.
> 
> Drivers, like yourself, do not deserve tips. Tops are built into the system and purely optional. I explain this to all of my riders. They love the advice. I receive 60 - 80% tips on rides.
> 
> ...


G Damn, I thought Hell would freeze over before I agreed with you. By chance did you get the weather report from Hell.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry to the drivers who focus on tips. Yes there great and I had days with none but mostly 70% of my pax do on app or cash. I don't consider tips while rating pax just if they were nice friendly and we both had a good ride. 98% Of my pass get 5 from me. While here in Northern Michigan TC at my summer vacation home has been the best ever. It's been enjoyable the 4 months. Heading back south in a few days To drive again in Jackson TN it's not as enjoyable but I make an effort to make it enjoyable.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Why is it ridiculous? The company that built your car put 5 seat belts in your car. The vehicle is supposed to fir 5 people.
> 
> I know there are entitled riders... but there are also really annoying entitled drivers ??


Dude really??? You think it's 4 for 1 day???? Riders that bring 3 people should absolutely be 1 starred if they don't tip. I don't care if U/L says it's ok..They're taking advantage of us


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UpNorth said:


> Sorry to the drivers who focus on tips. Yes there great and I had days with none but mostly 70% of my pax do on app or cash. I don't consider tips while rating pax just if they were nice friendly and we both had a good ride. 98% Of my pass get 5 from me. While here in Northern Michigan TC at my summer vacation home has been the best ever. It's been enjoyable the 4 months. Heading back south in a few days To drive again in Jackson TN it's not as enjoyable but I make an effort to make it enjoyable.


This is all true, buuuut....

If a pax behaves obnoxiously, or even sub-optimally, they deserve a low rating. However it can be brought back up to 5* with a nice cash tip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Dude really??? You think it's 4 for 1 day???? Riders that bring 3 people should absolutely be 1 starred if they don't tip. I don't care if U/L says it's ok..They're taking advantage of us


?????
Terrible attitude. Driver's with your attitude do NOT deserve tips. Tips are built into the system.

And I'm letting all of my passions know this.

DO NOT TIP THE ENTITLED DRIVERS.


----------



## UberEliteCT (Oct 22, 2019)

Passenger ratings do not matter. It does not affect their ability to keep their account and riding with uber and lyft..


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I only do day light and avoid weekends. and still to my community .No riff raff, no issues, no nothing really. Not even any other drivers but me. Enough to keep me busy for the few hours a day I do it. Just exactly what I want. No drama, no stress and occasionally a nice feeling when a tip rolls in. Specially those from a few days ago, those always fun to get.


Sounds similar to me. I don't filter on rating and give all passengers a 5 (only one exception, the laundry lady that I thought was going to take a shit in my car). I filter heavily on pickup location. If I accept a ping and if I have any doubts that I really might not want to pickup there, I pull over and have a closer look. If it doesn't look good to me as I approach, then I cancel and drive away. I thrive on repeats where I know the likely time of the ping and the destination. Works for me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Sounds similar to me. I don't filter on rating and give all passengers a 5 (only one exception, the laundry lady that I thought was going to take a shit in my car). I filter heavily on pickup location. If I accept a ping and if I have any doubts that I really might not want to pickup there, I pull over and have a closer look. If it doesn't look good to me as I approach, then I cancel and drive away. I thrive on repeats where I know the likely time of the ping and the destination. Works for me.


Good strategy ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely horrible. But, can confirm, through my insider contacts, that Uber renders your ratings useless.
> 
> Drivers, like yourself, do not deserve tips. Tops are built into the system and purely optional. I explain this to all of my riders. They love the advice. I receive 60 - 80% tips on rides.
> 
> ...


You are part of the problem


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You are part of the problem


Very wrong. I utilize the system the way Uber's designed it to work. Most drivers agree. Trust me on this, I've validated this through Uber. And yes, I take Uber's side on most issues.

The Uber app is a total cashless based system. If you expect otherwise, move on. We do not want you as a driver.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very wrong. I utilize the system the way Uber's designed it to work. Most drivers agree. Trust me on this, I've validated this through Uber. And yes, I take Uber's side on most issues.
> 
> The Uber app is a total cashless based system. If you expect otherwise, move on. We do not want you as a driver.


The way its designed screws people ... don't reassure yourself...*trust me*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> The way its designed screws people ... don't reassure yourself...*trust me*


If you feel that way, quit and move on. Or can you not do anything else, like many drivers?

And I do NOT care if the lower class, entitled drivers get screwed. In fact hope they do, so they'll stop driving for us.

My two cents 
?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> ?????
> Terrible attitude. Driver's with your attitude do NOT deserve tips. Tips are built into the system.
> 
> And I'm letting all of my passions know this.
> ...


I still take them, but it's rude when they max out my car and don't tip. That behavior should not be rewarded by 5 stars for a pax rating


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> If you feel that way, quit and move on. Or can you not do anything else, like many drivers?
> 
> And I do NOT care if the lower class, entitled drivers get screwed. In fact hope they do, so they'll stop driving for us.
> 
> ...


Yes who cares if someone ends up homeless working for uber... as long as you are happy


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jfinks said:


> And to the guy that I drove 15min the other night to pickup and he went a mile on Lyft. I 1 starred just so I wouldn't be paired with him again. Kind of filtering out riders that I might get requests for in the future.
> 
> 
> Because an XL split 4 ways is like 50c to a 1.00 more for each (depending on distance of course) and it is more comfortable for everyone. The only thing that I can side with for 4 riders is an X might be faster to get than an XL. On a long ride an XL would be much more comfortable for all.
> ...


If you had to drive 15 minutes to go pick someone up there aren't enough people in your market to be 1* anybody.
You are killing the very limited passengers in your market
Be better off to not do rideshare at all...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I filter heavily on pickup location


I only pay attn if pu is more than 10 minutes away. However, if the ping says I'll get paid for long PU, I take it.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes who cares if someone ends up homeless working for uber... as long as you are happy


Homeless working for Uber? Totally NOT my problem.

MAGA


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi and the entire Uber Behavioral Science Dept love ❤
> that fact that U actually think they care
> How a disposable nonemployee
> Rates Uber's paying customers.
> ...


I look at a pax rating an won't accept if abnormally low....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Homeless working for Uber? Totally NOT my problem.
> 
> MAGA


Are you autistic


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

#small market problems


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Have to say.... I voted for trump....miamikids delusion has nothing to do with trump.... his delusion is his own


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

politics forum is down the hallway to the right. right next to the dumpster room.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> politics forum is down the hallway to the right. right next to the dumpster room.


This


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

jfinks said:


> For those that tip and by default got a low rating, sorry for your luck. You are being punished for other entitled riders.


An entitled driver punishing entitled riders. Gotta love the poetic justice of that concept.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

rkozy said:


> An entitled driver punishing entitled riders. Gotta love the poetic justice of that concept.


Wait until he gets deactivated


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

1 star or 5 stars for cash tip. There shouldn’t be any other rating.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 1 star or 5 stars for cash tip. There shouldn't be any other rating.


This....or mix it up and taste horrible pax perfectly


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This....or mix it up and taste horrible pax perfectly


Taste horrible pax? I'm not sure what that means. All pax are terrible. Once people realize this the light goes off.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> All pax are terrible


every single one? Really?  bitter much¿


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> every single one? Really?  bitter much¿


No just realistic... he learned quickly


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> No just realistic... he learned quickly


is it ok if I say in reality that is a bridge too far? True many people should never, ever be around paying customers. more than few drivers here shouldn't be; realistic. 
I wonder if there were no more pax, how many heads would explode on lack of pings? Most?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> is it ok if I say in reality that is a bridge too far? True many people should never, ever be around paying customers. more than few drivers here shouldn't be; realistic.
> I wonder if there were no more pax, how many heads would explode on lack of pings? Most?


Over saturation of drivers makes it so there are very few rides in a vast amount of areas.... point?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> every single one? Really?  bitter much¿


If people who hated Uber/Lyft that much had any other options in life, they wouldn't be here making comments like that. They'd be off working a real job that didn't cause them to hate everyone and everything.

But, alas, they have no other options in life. That's why they are here. The frustration of realizing this is as good as it gets for them is a heavy burden to carry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Over saturation of drivers makes it so there are very few rides in a vast amount of areas.... point?


not in my market. Plus, unclear on the point? Few pax suck, blow, hurl or are bad vs the millions who just sit there and want point A to point B, yeah? To say all paying customers suck is way too high on the bitter scale, imho.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Are you autistic


Nope. Just a pro business conservative.

MAGA
??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Just a pro business conservative.
> 
> MAGA
> ??


? yet your as broke as the rest of us.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 1 star or 5 stars for cash tip. There shouldn't be any other rating.


Very uneducated, lower class response. Entitled, lazy drivers do NOT deserve tips.

And to expect cash tips in cashless system is extremely STUPID. You could not work most jobs with that grunt attitude.

MAGA


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? yet your as broke as the rest of us.


Ah. But one day, when the super wealthy in America start their "trickle down" of the wealth we were all promised, those who were obedient to the super wealthy will get the biggest checks for their undying loyalty.

Just remember that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Ah. But one day, when the super wealthy in America start their "trickle down" of the wealth we were all promised, those who were obedient to the super wealthy will get the biggest checks for their undying loyalty.
> 
> Just remember that.


Get of the meth now, your delusional


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tips are random. I've picked up pax at their house n is more akin to a monster house (huge, not scary). High end cars in the driveway etc. They don't tip either. :errwhat: a pax at the low income apt complex; they tip. Go figure.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Get of the meth now, your delusional


Not delusional...just a firm believer that "Trickle Down Economics" will all give us the big rewards St. Reagan promised us in the early 1980s. We just have to be really patient. The wealthy want to make sure us little guys have plenty of money when they decide to start rewarding us for voting against our own economic self-interests all those years.



SHalester said:


> tips are random.


Tips are not a function of where you pick up. They are a function of WHO you pick up. If a person believes in tipping, you'll get one. If they don't, there isn't a single thing (chilled bottled water, aux cords, mints) that will magically convert them to a tipper.

If Uber Pro was worth anything to the driver, it wouldn't display direction or distance of the trip. Instead, it would display the dollar average of the pax's tipping history.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> They are a function of WHO you pick up


um, er, ah, that was kinda my point. Person who owns very nice and large house with nice new vehicles doesn't tip.

Uber Pro? Ha, to me that is a unicorn to me. A purple unicorn.

Tip history? Oh no; like b4 you accepted or so you can cancel? <gulp>


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Not delusional...just a firm believer that "Trickle Down Economics" will all give us the big rewards St. Reagan promised us in the early 1980s. We just have to be really patient. The wealthy want to make sure us little guys have plenty of money when they decide to start rewarding us for voting against our own economic self-interests all those years.
> 
> 
> Tips are not a function of where you pick up. They are a function of WHO you pick up. If a person believes in tipping, you'll get one. If they don't, there isn't a single thing (chilled bottled water, aux cords, mints) that will convert them to a tipper.
> ...


I'll let you live in your fantasy, but please whatever you do don't hold your breath waiting for that trickledown check.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I'll let you live in your fantasy, but please whatever you do don't hold your breath waiting for that trickledown check.


You don't understand. Trump is one of us. He understands what it is like to work so hard for so little money. That's why he'll soon be telling all the wealthy folks in America to "Trickle Down" on the working poor he cares so deeply about.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

:vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit: :vomit:


Barf all you like, but once Trump commences his "Golden Shower" on the struggling workers of America, everybody who believed in Trickle Down Economics will be rich enough to quit Uber for good. Believe me! It will be happening bigly!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tell me your tongue is firmly planted in your cheek?

Most Embarrassing President Ever #MEPE

oh, politics sub forum is down the hall to left; next to the broken sewer pipe. ? :vomit:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I've made 100k a year and I've lived in my car.... nobody cares either way


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> tell me your tongue is firmly planted in your cheek?


I guess that's the sad thing about today's political environment. Statements that used to be steeped in obvious sarcasm are now virtually undetectable as such.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Barf all you like, but once Trump commences his "Golden Shower" on the struggling workers of America, everybody who believed in Trickle Down Economics will be rich enough to quit Uber for good. Believe me! It will be happening bigly!


Quick question, did you have a Lobotomy


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are built into the system.


So you drank the Kool Aid Too.

Care to explain how you came up with that ? Or is it because Boober said so ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Quick question, did you have a Lobotomy


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So you drank the Kool Aid Too.
> 
> Care to explain how you came up with that ?


Do not need to explain anything to you. You're the one who lacks the comprehension to understand the system.

Plus, I'm totally fine with the Uber system and doing very well. No complaints.

And when riding, now ride SO much cheaper with minimal, to zero, tipping and free ride credits!
?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not need to explain anything to you. You're the one who lacks the comprehension to understand the system.
> 
> Plus, I'm totally fine with the Uber system and doing very well. No complaints.
> 
> ...


You've been drinking too much of that Miami sewage water. Your contaminated with multiple bacteria and funguses


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your funny. Attacting me. You can never walk a day in my shoes.
.


MiamiKid said:


> Do not need to explain anything to you. You're the one who lacks the comprehension to understand the system.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

Chorch said:


> ...... but there are also really annoying entitled drivers ??


Such as the OP.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> free ride credits!


and how did you acrue those? Not your shining personality?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

honestly , down rating a customer has no return value for the driver..NONE , ZIP , ZILCH ! but on the chance that they are actually tracking their ratings if they see a low rating from a driver they will almost certainly retaliate. now how do you feel? you cant stop stupid or low class. swim past the drama hook and move on to the next ungrateful jerk off with an eye on exiting this line of work all together....the sooner the better. This job has reached absurd levels and continues to be a race to the bottom...and it has been so from day one....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very uneducated, lower class response. Entitled, lazy drivers do NOT deserve tips.
> 
> And to expect cash tips in cashless system is extremely STUPID. You could not work most jobs with that grunt attitude.
> 
> MAGA


Your just bitter that I have an MVP award from Uber.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


Because of ratings protection, if you are giving out that many low ratings, I'm sure none of them are being counted.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Rating protection is just for drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> and how did you acrue those? Not your shining personality?


Take a wild guess.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Your just bitter that I have an MVP award from Uber.


Yeah right


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Take a wild guess.


um,er, ah as a pax you put the driver under a microscope?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> um,er, ah as a pax you put the driver under a microscope?


Only the one's who deserve it. As demonstrated on this forum.



jfinks said:


> Rating protection is just for drivers.


Wrong. Can confirm it works for drivers as well. In fact 3X better.

Have VIP status. Top priority.
?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Only the one's who deserve it. As demonstrated on this forum.
> 
> 
> Wrong. Can confirm it works for drivers as well. In fact 3X better.
> ...


Verified Inbred Participant. Congrats


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Verified Inbred Participant. Congrats


Yeah real intelligent. Just keep putting your customers, and the company you work for, down. Sure you'll go far, in life, doing this.

????????


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

We dont work for these companies...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Only the one's who deserve it.


an example of a driver you had who deserved it?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Another one...
> 1* for four riders? Isn't that allowed? Why would you downrate for that?


Four riders almost always is a party of four cheaping out. If it's a family like parents, son, daughter in law it can be a tip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> an example of a driver you had who deserved it?


No not going to give you examples of anything. Seriously?

But if you can't figure it out yourself, there'd be several here on this forum. But sick and tired of certain folks here constantly putting down riders and Uber.

I'm also a rider. In fact, more so than a driver. Going to stick up for the passengers. Also Uber. On their side all the way.

Get it?



SHalester said:


> an example of a driver you had who deserved it?


Think you know who deserves it. Right?



SHalester said:


> an example of a driver you had who deserved it?


Think you know who deserves it. Right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


yeah, absolutely. My mommy said no dumb questions. You did open the door, so I'm merely walking though it. How does a driver torgue you to complain to Uber and then Uber tells you exactly what punishment it meats out. And then you get exalted status and free rides and stuff.

Dude, read my notes. I bounce between driver and pax issues as many many posters here completely forget the pax IS the paying customer and if there are no paying customers they will be here whining about no pings. Pax have feelings too, man.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, absolutely. My mommy said no dumb questions. You did open the door, so I'm merely walking though it. How does a driver torgue you to complain to Uber and then Uber tells you exactly what punishment it meats out. And then you get exalted status and free rides and stuff.
> 
> Dude, read my notes. I bounce between driver and pax issues as many many posters here completely forget the pax IS the paying customer and if there are no paying customers they will be here whining about no pings. Pax have feelings too, man.


Not going to explain any of this to you. You can't be serious.

Don't even know you and wouldn't tell you if I did.

Hint: This forum helps tremendously.
Get it?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Rating protection is just for drivers.


Pax have ratings protection. An Infinite amount of new accounts. Any passenger that gets banned permanently only lasts temporarily.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> There's no way to tell who will tip or not tip, business people or otherwise. Sometimes regular folks in certain neighborhoods tip more than business people. Sometimes 20 somethings tip. Sometimes seniors tip. Sometimes no one tips. Tips are mystery.


Sometimes they tip 3 days later.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


HAPPY LITTLE 5'S FOR EVERYONE !


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Dude really??? You think it's 4 for 1 day???? Riders that bring 3 people should absolutely be 1 starred if they don't tip. I don't care if U/L says it's ok..They're taking advantage of us


4 for 1?
The vehicle is supposed to take up to 4 people.

I drive XL so I can take 6 people. I'm not going to say "if you bring 6 people, I charge you more". That is just BS.
That's why you have 5 seat belts in your car, or 7 in an XL duh


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> 4 for 1?
> The vehicle is supposed to take up to 4 people.
> 
> I drive XL so I can take 6 people. I'm not going to say "if you bring 6 people, I charge you more". That is just BS.
> That's why you have 5 seat belts in your car, or 7 in an XL duh


Well stated



O-Side Uber said:


> Dude really??? You think it's 4 for 1 day???? Riders that bring 3 people should absolutely be 1 starred if they don't tip. I don't care if U/L says it's ok..They're taking advantage of us


Education level????


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Chorch said:


> 4 for 1?
> The vehicle is supposed to take up to 4 people.
> 
> I drive XL so I can take 6 people. I'm not going to say "if you bring 6 people, I charge you more". That is just BS.
> That's why you have 5 seat belts in your car, or 7 in an XL duh


Most of us don't drive XL . You are a very annoying poster by the way. You refuse to see other driver's points of view and apparently just like to argue .

4 for 1 entails that they paid for one person but brought 3 more...to not TIP in these situations is full-on rude. I saw you telling another driver that they shouldn't complain , so I got on here to set you straight . Now go drive your XL off a cliff for all care.



MiamiKid said:


> Well stated
> 
> 
> Education level????


Damn Miami kid, I thought you were cool... I guess not.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Most of us don't drive XL . You are a very annoying poster by the way. You refuse to see other driver's points of view and apparently just like to argue .
> 
> 4 for 1 entails that they paid for one person but brought 3 more...to not TIP in these situations is full-on rude. I saw you telling another driver that they shouldn't complain , so I got on here to set you straight . Now go drive your XL off a cliff for all care.
> 
> ...


Sick of the driver's attitudes on here. Tired of them putting down, both, Uber and the customer.

I'm also an Uber customer nowadays in addition to being a driver. In fact more of a customer. But, seeing these driver's attitudes' about how they're entitled to tips, am now taking customer's side all the way.



O-Side Uber said:


> Most of us don't drive XL . You are a very annoying poster by the way. You refuse to see other driver's points of view and apparently just like to argue .
> 
> 4 for 1 entails that they paid for one person but brought 3 more...to not TIP in these situations is full-on rude. I saw you telling another driver that they shouldn't complain , so I got on here to set you straight . Now go drive your XL off a cliff for all care.
> 
> ...


BTW: When I order an Uber X, am very able to bring four passengers without any obligation to tip.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Sick of the driver's attitudes on here. Tired of them putting down, both, Uber and the customer.
> 
> I'm also an Uber customer nowadays in addition to being a driver. In fact more of a customer. But, seeing these driver's attitudes' about how they're entitled to tips, am now taking customer's side all the way.
> 
> ...


Hey dummy!!! It's not about the number of seatbelts!!!! It's the shit rates and the cheap ass pax that don't tip!!! What the hell is wrong with you?? Don't get on here like Gourch and post statements that make pax think it's ok to stuff 4 of their friends in an X car and not tip, it's unacceptable . THAT'S what this is about.

And by the way... 4 pax leave 4x the mess... but let's not mention that! Uber on fellas


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Most of us don't drive XL . You are a very annoying poster by the way. You refuse to see other driver's points of view and apparently just like to argue .


Your opinion about me is not something I care. I see other driver's point of view. And it's wrong. It doesn't matter if you drive XL or not.



O-Side Uber said:


> 4 for 1 entails that they paid for one person but brought 3 more...


Wrong again: they are not paying for 1 person. They are paying for a vehicle with 4 available seats.



O-Side Uber said:


> Now go drive your XL off a cliff for all care.


There are no cliffs in Miami, so I can't.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Hey dummy!!! It's not about the number of seatbelts!!!! It's the shit rates and the cheap ass pax that don't tip!!! What the hell is wrong with you?? Don't get on here like Gourch and post statements that make pax think it's ok to stuff 4 of their friends in an X car and not tip, it's unacceptable . THAT'S what this is about.
> 
> And by the way... 4 pax leave 4x the mess... but let's not mention that! Uber on fellas


Will continue to come on this forum and LOUDLY state that tips are built into the system and not expected. That includes when four passengers show up for an Uber X.

And the weeks I'm driving, am telling 40 - 75 passengers/week the same thing. Uber backs me on this 100%.

Don't like it? Tough luck. Quit driving.

My two cents.

MAGA
?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Since only around 10-20% of riders tip. Generally my max rating for riders is 3stars. This goes down to two if they are late or annoying and 1 if 4 riders and extremely annoying. I do give 5 ratings if I think they will tip.
> 
> This method works 80-90% of the time since that is the amount of riders in general that don't tip.
> 
> ...


Stupid to penalize someone for using a service within the guidelines.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

QUOTE="MiamiKid, post: 5522789, member: 57957"]
You can't be serious.
[/QUOTE]
I feel we are going in circles. I am serious. Want to make sure I don't do any of the things that cause your head to explode; you know if I have a pax like you. :biggrin: We need to know each other, really? WE kinda too far apart from each other for that; plus I'm married. :coolio:
You don't want to explain why Uber gives you free stuff and you get drivers in hot water, fine BE that way. You don't want to spread your wisdom to others here....fine. Surprised you don't want to participate. Free flow and all that. Right?
Hey, have a nice night, ok?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

1* for your ratings approach.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> QUOTE="MiamiKid, post: 5522789, member: 57957"]
> You can't be serious.


I feel we are going in circles. I am serious. Want to make sure I don't do any of the things that cause your head to explode; you know if I have a pax like you. :biggrin: We need to know each other, really? WE kinda too far apart from each other for that; plus I'm married. :coolio:
You don't want to explain why Uber gives you free stuff and you get drivers in hot water, fine BE that way. You don't want to spread your wisdom to others here....fine. Surprised you don't want to participate. Free flow and all that. Right?
Hey, have a nice night, ok?
[/QUOTE]

YOU are going in circles. Except in reverse. I don't to explain, document or validate anything for you. And no, don't care to ever know you.

What I'm doing on this platform is taking up for the people that drivers, on this forum, put down. This includes customers, Uber Corporate and their stockholders, and drivers who do well. And driver's who happen to support, or accept Uber's policies.

None of us know each other. We're not Union people. We're independent contractors here to mastermind and help each other.

However, when I see passengers constantly put down and called names am going to strike back hard. Same goes for drivers, such as myself, who support Uber.

To be continued


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Will continue to come on this forum and LOUDLY state that tips are built into the system and not expected. That includes when four passengers show up for an Uber X.
> 
> And the weeks I'm driving, am telling 40 - 75 passengers/week the same thing. Uber backs me on this 100%.
> 
> ...


Throws a MAGA in there too!! Here have a ?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Had a legitimate 1star winner last night. British guy, decent ride from airport to nice hotel. He didn't need any assistance getting in, but kinda seemed like he wanted me to open door for him but he managed. He didn't need any of his bags put in back of car.... As he got out he started to hand me some cash for a tip, then he said "oh wait, this is uber, thought it was a cab" and then said something about credit card and pulled money back. Instant legitimate one star.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Your opinion about me is not something I care. I see other driver's point of view. And it's wrong. It doesn't matter if you drive XL or not.
> 
> Wrong again: they are not paying for 1 person. They are paying for a vehicle with 4 available seats.
> 
> There are no cliffs in Miami, so I can't.


No cliffs but plenty of homosexuals! Like you


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Throws a MAGA in there too!! Here have a ?


Back at you
?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Many of you are taking this thread in the wrong direction, and the points have been made. Locked.


----------

